# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά τιμπράντο

## lianna

Καλημέρα. Εδώ και καιρό σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα καναρίνι τιμπράντο. Στα pet shop όμως που ρώτησα δεν έχουν τέτοιου είδους καναρίνια. Γνωρίζει κάποιος που θα μπορούσα να βρώ και ποιό είναι το κόστος τους;

----------


## jk21

λιαννα με  βρισκεις σε μια εποχη που εχω ηδη δωσει (χαρισει) τα περισσοτερα πουλακια και 2-3 ειναι ηδη ταγμενα αλλιως θα σου εδινα.αν δεν βιαζεσαι επιφυλλασομαι για το μελλον.

αυτα που πρεπει να προσεξεις αν αγορασεις ειναι κυριως η αναγνωριση του κελαηδησματος τους .εχουν συγκεκριμενες νοτες και οχι εμφανιση εξωτερικη

εδω θα μαθεις πολλα για το ειδος

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=1091

στα πετσοπαδικα δυσκολα θα βρεις εκτος αν ειναι απο εκτροφεα με δακτυλιδι σχετικου συλλογου για τιμπραντο .ακομα και αυτο δεν αρκει γιατι εδω ειμαστε ελλαδα και συνηθως πουλια που ηρθαν στα χερια μας και δεν ηταν γνησια τιμπραντο ή γεννηθηκαν απο μη γνησια τιμπραντο καποιοι κοιτανε να τα <<σπρωξουνε>> ...

τα παραπανω τα αναφερω γιατι ζητας συγκεκριμενο ειδος.αλλιως τα πουλακια για μενα εχουν ολα την ιδια αξια


* το κοστος τους ξεκιναει (αν ειναι  γνησια) απο 35-40 ευρω  αλλα ο καθενας κοστολογει τα πουλια του οσο θελει ,ειδικα αν ειναι βαθμολογημενα σε καποιο διαγωνισμο ή ειναι συγγενεις βαθμολογημενων

----------


## lianna

jk21  τα πουλιά για μένα έχουν μόνο συναισθηματική αξία αλλά δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους εμπόρους όταν μάλιστα μερικοί πουλούν μία καρδερίνα στο ποσό των 120 € και ειδικά σε τέτοιες δύσκολες οικονομικά ημέρες. Όσο τώρα για τα τιμπράντο η αλήθεια είναι τα τιμπράτνο τα έχω δεί και ακούσει μόνο σε video στο youtube και δεν σου κρύβω ότι τα ερωτεύτηκα. Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις ότι κι αν μου πουλήσουν για τιμπράντο μάλλον θα τους πιστέψω. Έτσι αυτό το "επιφυλλάσομαι στο μέλλον" μου ακούγεται τέλειο!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να απεχθανεσαι ποιο πολυ αυτους που τις πουλανε 15...των 120 ειναι προφανως εκτροφης...ενω των 15 και 20 € ειναι πουλακια φυλακισμενα...που ενω ζουσαν ελευθερα πιαστηκαν και μπηκαν σε κλουβι...


ελπιζω να βρεις το καναρινακι που θελεις!

----------


## lianna

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο και δεν αγοράζω. Ίσως με αυτόν τον τρόπο πάψουν πια να τις πιάνουν. Στο εξοχικό μου υπάρχουν καρδερίνες ελεύθερες και συχνά τους αφήνω φαγητό και νερό. Τις χαίρομαι πολύ περισσότερο έτσι παρά στο κλουβί.

----------


## tasrek

Απλά να προσθέσω ότι τα τιμπράντο έχουν δυνατό κελάηδισμα οπότε λάβε το υπ' όψιν σου. Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει ο Δημήτρης.

----------


## angelfarm

> Γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο και δεν αγοράζω. Ίσως με αυτόν τον τρόπο πάψουν πια να τις πιάνουν. Στο εξοχικό μου υπάρχουν καρδερίνες ελεύθερες και συχνά τους αφήνω φαγητό και νερό. Τις χαίρομαι πολύ περισσότερο έτσι παρά στο κλουβί.



lianna αυτο ειναι το απολυτα υγειες .....αλλα γιατι καποια ζωα να πρεπει να υποστουν αιχμαλωσια ??(καναρινια),οταν δεν εξυπηρετουν βασικες αναγκες του ανθρωπου χωρις αλλη επιλογη αντι αυτων(ζωων) ...??
γιατι μια συνηθεια που εχει γινει "κατεστημενο"(αιχμαλωσια/εξημερωση ειδους απο γεννεων σε γεννεων)πρεπει να συνεχιστει???
ισως ειναι δυσκολο ,ισως χρονοβορο,ισως υπαρξει ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας .......αλλα μετα θα υπαρξει (υποθετω με σχετικη βεβαιοτητα)μια πιο υγειης σχεση με την φυση και τον εαυτο μας μεσα σε αυτη..........

γνωριζω οτι αυτο δεν θα γινει ποτε ,γιατι η κοινωνια μας γινεται  ,ολο και πιο κενη.....βουλιαζοντας σε εναν κυκεωνα του τιποτα.....
και σε αυτην την αιχμαλωσια καποιος ....βρισκει το ουτοπικο κατι.......εστω...
επισης ποτε δεν θα γινει αυτο γιατι πισω απο ενα ζωο στο πετ κρυβεται μια ολοκληρη βιομηχανια κερδους......που οι εκαστοτε κυβερνησεις στα λογια ειναι με μας ....στα εργα, με το κεφαλαιο και τους καπιταλες που στηνν ουσια μας κυβερνουν

εδω κλεινω γιατι βγηκα πολυ εκτος θεματος.......σορρυ για το ασχετο αλλα θα εσκαγα εαν δεν τα λεγα "fullyhappy" 

(

----------


## lianna

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου! Όμως ποίοι "φτιάχνουν" τις κυβερνήσεις και τους καπιτάλες; Μήπως θα πρέπει όλοι μας να αναθεωρήσουμε αρκετά πράγματα για να αλλάξει κάτι κάποτε σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη πριν να είναι αργά; Σίγουρα οι μοναδικοί θύτες της όλης ιστορίας είναι τα ζώα. Ας προσπαθήσουμε τουλάχιστον αυτά που γεννήθηκαν στην αιχμαλωσία και επιλέχθηκαν από εμάς να τα έχουμε στο σπίτι μας να τους παρέχουμε όλη μας τη φροντίδα και την αγάπη. Τα δικά μου καναρίνια δεν τα αγόρασα και σίγουρα δεν τα επέλεξα. Το ένα μου το χαρίσανε διότι δεν τραγουδούσε και το βαρέθηκαν και το άλλο ήρθε από μόνο του μέσα στο σπίτι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα εδω να κλεισω τη συζητηση σε αυτο το χωρο (αγγελιες) .δεν ξερω αν ο σχετικος mod την μεταφερει καπου πιο σωστα (φορουμ ιθαγενων πιθανως ).επειδη με ρωτησε ο tasrek (τελικα να σε λεω τασο; βαλε και καμμια φωτο στο σχετικο ποστ<< να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα>>  :winky:   ) ναι τα τιμπραντο εχουν δυνατη φωνη ,οχι ομως ενοχλητικη ειδικα αν τα εχουμε σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,καθε αλλο μαλιστα!!αλλα και σε εσωτερικο οι ηχοι τους ειναι δυνατοι αλλα πλεον ευηχοι.

εδω ειμαστε ενα φορουμ που εναντιωνεται στην αιχμαλωσια πουλιων γεννημενων στη φυση.για τα ιθαγενη τα γεννημενα σε κλουβι αλλοι ειναι θετικοι αλλοι αρνητικοι.εγω εχω επιλεξει να μην εχω ενα τετοιο πουλακι αλλα σεβομαι την προσπαθεια αυτων που πραγματι δεν αιχμαλωτιζουν πουλακια ,ουτε ενισχυουνε πια το εμποριο τους.μακαρι καποτε να πετυχουν την επεκταση της εκτροφης τους ωστε οι τιμες να μην ειναι απαγορευτικες για πουλια εκτροφης.η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος γνωριζοντας πολυ καλα τις δυσκολιες του εγχειρηματος τους.

----------


## lianna

Το μόνο που ήθελα ήταν να βρώ ένα καναρινάκι τιμπράντο!!!

----------


## jk21

λιαννα δεν ειπα και δεν εχω δικαιωμα καν σαν mod στα καναρινια και οχι εδω να κλεισω το θεμα σου ! αυτο ακομα και ο σχετικος mod να κρινει οτι πρεπει ισως να διαχωρισθει το θεμα ,θα παραμεινει ανοιχτο με οσες δημοσιευσεις ειναι αμεσα σχετικες.

απλα επειδη εχει ξεκινησει εδω
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3184
μια μεγαλη κουβεντα και πιθανον να  συνεχιζοταν εδω
και επειδη καποια πραγματα αφορουσαν ιθαγενη στα οποια το φορουμ ειναι με ελεγχομενα πρωτα μηνυματα πριν αναρτηθουν ,ειπα να σταματησουμε εκεινη τη συζητηση εδω και να επανελθει το ποστ στον αρχικο σκοπο.

επι της ουσιας λιαννα μου θα σε εχω υποψη για του χρονου λοιπον  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

*Επειδή πλέον οι αγγελίες είναι ανοιχτές και τα ποστ δεν ελέγχονται πριν αναρτηθούν, για να είναι πιο εύκολη η αναζήτηση αυτών που ψάχνουμε, για να μη χάνονται ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις σε άσχετη ενότητα (βλ. αγγελίες), αλλά και για να διευκολύνεται η δουλειά των διαχειριστών και συντονιστών του φόρουμ, καλό θα ήταν να μην αρχίζουμε εδώ συζητήσεις οποιουδήποτε τύπου!
Υπάρχουν άλλες ενότητες, απολύτως κατάλληλες για κάτι τέτοιο  

Άλλωστε εδώ, όπως είπα παραπάνω, "χάνονται" οι συζητήσεις και δε βοηθάνε κανέναν πέρα από αυτούς που συμμετέχουν.
Κρατάμε την υπόσχεση του Δημήτρη για πουλάκι στη Λιάνα! Λιάνα, και σε μένα έδωσε το πρώτο μου καναρινάκι να ξέρεις "fullyhappy" 

Μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος θα "καθαριστεί" το θέμα, για τα υπόλοιπα πάμε έξω από τις αγγελίες.

Ευχαριστώ*

----------

